# I need help with Bi-xenon retrofit!



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a 2009 A3 and I have been gathering all the parts needed to convert from halogen to Bi-Xenon+LED but I think I have run into a problem. I decided to hook up the Xenon housings with the wiring harness from Kufatec before removing the whole bumper. Am I wrong to think that the low beams should work without doing any of the coding in VAG-COM? My guess, if I'm right, is Kufatec sent me the wrong harness...pic shows that pins dont match up. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5914282096/


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I think the low beam wire has a different use when coded for bi-xenon. I think it might become the wire for the high beam solenoid. I don't remember exactly and I'm on vacation right now.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an 2009 Audi A3 and I just did a retrofit but my connector is with 10 pins only. Your shows 14 pins as on A4. Do you have autoleveling etc. on your original headlights?


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Evo V said:


> I have an 2009 Audi A3 and I just did a retrofit but my connector is with 10 pins only. Your shows 14 pins as on A4. Do you have autoleveling etc. on your original headlights?


Yeah I have the 10 pin set-up in my a3 for the halogen lights but the Bi-Xenon housing with LED are a 14 pin set-up so I got the wiring harness from Kufatec. I sent them an email with my vin and the part numbers on the housings to hopefully figure out witch wiring harness I need because I have a feeling this 10 pin to 14 pin harness they sent me is incorrect:banghead:

There is no auto leveling on my A3 currently but I do want the ability to add it later on if decide to spring for the sensors. Did you use the wiring harness from Kufatec?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

I did not used them. I installed A4 internals (HID and LED) into my halogen housing. Since I had the headlights open I rewire them so I can use the original wires of the car. I only had to add one wire for each high beam. If you don't open them you need the adapter since some of the wires are used for different signals. If you need info for the pins I can dig up my papers and can give them to you.


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Evo V said:


> I did not used them. I installed A4 internals (HID and LED) into my halogen housing. Since I had the headlights open I rewire them so I can use the original wires of the car. I only had to add one wire for each high beam. If you don't open them you need the adapter since some of the wires are used for different signals. If you need info for the pins I can dig up my papers and can give them to you.


Yes, any info I can get will be of much help. Any way you could post a picture of your results?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

With bi-xenons the pins should ba as follow:
1. empty
2. empty
3. empty
4. empty
5. Ground Low Beam
6. (+) Low Beam
7. Ground everything else
8. LED
9. Turn Signal
10. LED

1,2,3,and 4 are used for autoleveling. In my case I left them empty. In addition to this you need wire for High beam. That's where Kufatec adapter runs extra wire. One goes to A5 pin on J519 (right headlight) and the other to D6 (left headlight). In my case I plugged them into an empty pins on the headlight connector (1) and skipped the adapter.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_y2Yifl1vjns/R3b2dDCzqMI/AAAAAAAABoQ/tHQRO_syA8k/s1600-h/HID.jpg


----------



## speedyrex (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice and great info!

Any advice on how you managed to squeeze the A4 LED and xenons into the A3 halogen casing?

Do you think I can get the new A3 LED and xenons fitted into the pre-facelifted A3 halogen headlight casings?

Thanks!


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Evo, you are way beyond my skills when it comes to electrical circuits! And those lights look pretty sick on the A3, nice job!

So the Kufatec adaptor I have has pin config as follows: 

1 empty
2 empty
3 Pin
4 empty
5 Pin
6 Pin
7 Pin
8 Pin
9 Pin
10 empty

Now here is where I'm running into my problem with the adaptor, the 14 pin side of the wiring harness only has 8 wires coming from it at positions 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12 and 14. This does not match up with pins coming from the housing witch there are 12 pins in every location except for #7 and 14:banghead:

So this is why I thought I had the wrong adaptor...but i ordered the "face lift" version adaptor and it has a total of four wires that need to wired into the CEM telling me it's intended for the LED housings. So when I used the adaptor to test it out the new housings before removing the bumper I thought I'd get at least the low beams but nothing at all...Any clue as to why?


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

So on the left is the factor halogen harness and on the right is the Kufatec adaptor that was sent to me. Obviously you can see that the pin will not line up correctly when inserted, either they manufactured this backwards...or they must have another type of adaptor for the "face lift" model and I got the wrong one. Does anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

On your OEM Xenon and LED headlights do yoy have 12pin or 14pin connector?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Kufatec USA are a bunch of idiots. I tried explaining the problem with their harness and told them exactly what wire needs to go to what pin. They did not understand and wanted me to uninstall the complete harness and send it to them... after it took them 4 months to get it to me in the first place. I did the full setup with autoleveling. Screw that. I just moved pins around to the correct locations and added my own extra wires.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is your answer. As you suspected the pins are messed up.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice work EVO, the A4 headlights look great, I am currently doing a project similar to yours for my 06 A3.


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah they are totally in the wrong locations My OEM Xenon housings are 14 pin set up. MisterJJ, how did you get the harness apart? I was debating taking it apart instead of dealing with them. I sent Kufatec a picture along with my email and they wrote me back telling me it's useless and they needed my vin and the part numbers on the housings. Hopefully it will be resolved quickly...


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

The purple parts lock the pins in place. I think there is a slot on the side for the purple retaining clip to slide out of. I think the 14 pin female is the weird one though. The whole inner part slides to one side and I think there is an arrow showing the direction. I would remember if I could look at it but I'm on vacation, away from my car, for a few more days.


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool, when you get a chance after vacation let me know.


----------



## PDX4est (Mar 8, 2013)

Evo V said:


> With bi-xenons the pins should ba as follow:
> 1. empty
> 2. empty
> 3. empty
> ...


Hello, 
Does this wiring apply to 2011 a3 xenon retrofit? 

I recently purchased a 2011 A3 with stock halogen headlights. I am putting together parts for the xenon/led headlight conversion, done lots of research, etc. 
I read so many horror stories about kufatec harness adaptors not being wired correctly, so I bought a harness from ebay..... Mistake??

looks like a Kunset brand? Only 1 wire each side needs be ran through firewall.
No instructions at all, and German website. I emailed seller, hoping they will try to help.

Matching it up to my xenon lights with 14 pin connector and stock 10 pin harness, I noticed several pins in adaptor that seem to go to empty slots. Like the adaptor is wired wrong, mirrored to what it should be?

I looked every where online for the pin outs/ schematics of halogen and xenon lights to see if they are indeed wired wrong, but can't seem to find that information. 
I know there are allot of Audi gurus on theses forums that I hope can help me out.

I don't want to risk shorting lights, ballast, bulbs, car module, etc. By trying the harness out and it being totally wrong.

Here is what adaptor is wired like, hope it makes sense.

10 pin connector wiring --to--14 pin wiring( ):

1----(4)
2----empty
3----(14)
4----empty
5----(5)
6----(6)
7----(7)
8----(12)
9----(9)
10----(10)
------(11) xenon high beam trigger to car
8----(12)
----- empty (13)
3----(14)

14 pin adaptor wiring ---to--- 10 pin adaptor( )

1---- empty
2---- empty
3---- empty
4----(1)
5----(5)
6----(6)
7----(7)
8---- empty
9----(9)
10----(10)
11----xenon high beam trigger to car
12----(8)
13----empty
14----(3)

Does this look correct??

Thanks for any help


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

PDX4est said:


> Hello,
> Does this wiring apply to 2011 a3 xenon retrofit?
> 
> I recently purchased a 2011 A3 with stock halogen headlights. I am putting together parts for the xenon/led headlight conversion, done lots of research, etc.
> ...


Here is your wiring for the headlights:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_y2Yifl1vjns/R3b2dDCzqMI/AAAAAAAABoQ/tHQRO_syA8k/s1600-h/HID.jpg

and here is the wiring on the ecu side:

http://www.audi-portal.com/en/diagnostic/ecu_12202.html#1


----------



## PDX4est (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Evo V.
One thing is my factory 10 pin connector has a pin in the pin 4 spot.
Do you know what this would be for? I don't see that pin marked on the diagrams you linked to.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

PDX4est said:


> Thanks for the reply Evo V.
> One thing is my factory 10 pin connector has a pin in the pin 4 spot.
> Do you know what this would be for? I don't see that pin marked on the diagrams you linked to.


Do you have auto levelling? Maybe that's what it's for.


----------



## PDX4est (Mar 8, 2013)

No auto leveling that I know of. 
Looks like 2011 may have a different ecm version, A,B,C plugs only, http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...2010-wiring-2010-cemc-module-please-help.html

Pin 4 of 10 pin looks like DRL/ sidelight? Not sure if needs to be hooked up or not. Current adapter has no pin to this 4 spot on 10 pin.
This wiring is making my head hurt.. Must figure this out though.
Can I do any damage by plugging in a xenon light without recoding and see if I get low beams at least? Last thing I want to do is fry my ecm..


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

PDX4est said:


> No auto leveling that I know of.
> Looks like 2011 may have a different ecm version, A,B,C plugs only, http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-...2010-wiring-2010-cemc-module-please-help.html
> 
> Pin 4 of 10 pin looks like DRL/ sidelight? Not sure if needs to be hooked up or not. Current adapter has no pin to this 4 spot on 10 pin.
> ...


I don't think you can damage it. But you need to know where your signal is coming from. That's how I tested mine before the installation. Just find ground and +. I think for the low beam ground and + are the same as halogen.


----------



## PDX4est (Mar 8, 2013)

Evo V said:


> I don't think you can damage it. But you need to know where your signal is coming from. That's how I tested mine before the installation. Just find ground and +. I think for the low beam ground and + are the same as halogen.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> OK hooked up 1 xenon headlight with current harness and his light up for a few then when out bunch of warnings on dis as expected. turned lights off then on and hid stayed on. Forgot to test turn etc, was just glad semi worked.
> ...


----------

